# B&G lowering springs, anybody got them



## Ian_12 (Aug 19, 2011)

So after talking with Progress to see if they would make springs, they replied and said they will most likely not do any R&D on making springs for the car. In same statement, they said they may make a rear sway bar. Rear sway bar but no springs??????????:1poke: I was disappointed, so kept looking around at other companies I like. It was looking like my only option was H&R, which I had race springs on my BMW and loved them, so I just about bought them. But while looking for new springs for my Saturn, I found B&G. I plan to buy B&G for my Saturn, as the Sprints are really old now, and found one place selling the B&G ones for the Cruze.

So I just bought B&G springs for the Cruze. I was wondering if anyone else had them and what they thought about them.


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

Search people its there for a reason


----------



## osiris10012 (Feb 4, 2011)

i have them on mine(my car is the test fit) and really like them but they are still not sure if there going to lower the front another 10mm....right now the drop is 1.6 in the front and 1.2 in the rear..i currently have around 6000 miles on them and have no issues...its tough to really see there potential when i still have the stock steelies on it.


----------



## Ian_12 (Aug 19, 2011)

I remember seeing your car. Seemed fairly good to me. I would like it lower, but can only ask so much from springs with stock struts/shocks. I was hoping to see more people with them and speak of experience. But at least that means be different then most people.

But I have the 16" 5 spoke wheels, and I don't think they do much for the car. I don't like big wheels, but this car looks better with certain 17" and 18" wheels. Going to be a long time before I get wheels though. Only want the mesh look wheels, and I can't afford BBS or HRE.


----------



## osiris10012 (Feb 4, 2011)

hey waiting for the exact thing you want will only save you money in the long run. the reason nobody else has them is because b&g hasn't actually released them yet. i am trying to keep in touch with them so they can make the final adjustments and start producing them. The only way you will get the cruze lower right now is if you go with the pedders coilovers. i don't think anybody has them yet but i know turbotechracing sells them. i guess it just depends on what you want. i can't wait to get some wheels on my cruze will look so much better with the drop. i am trying to figure out a way to get an accurate measurement of the fender gap when i do i will be sure to post it.


----------



## InsaneSpeed (May 7, 2011)

Pedders is not the only way, We have DGR coilovers, full body adjustable, 30 way dampening, and lifetime warranty!
Check em out!

Also, we are waiting in B&G to give us the green light, we will be doing a sake on them once they are released.
Later
Steve


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Do th B&G springs sit lower then the Pedders springs? Pedders are 1.5" drop....my pedders are on their way to my house sometime this week lol. Pics will be up as soon as they are installed STAY TUNED......lol




InsaneSpeed said:


> Pedders is not the only way, We have DGR coilovers, full body adjustable, 30 way dampening, and lifetime warranty!
> Check em out!
> 
> Also, we are waiting in B&G to give us the green light, we will be doing a sake on them once they are released.
> ...


----------



## Ian_12 (Aug 19, 2011)

I want coilovers, but the places I have to go just would not be practical. I would be getting out constantly changing height. It is one of those things of want, but not practical for this car. My Saturn can have coilovers. Just need to get this thing looking good, and needs some better handling. B&G has what I want, but if you are saying they aren't released yet, I am going to be pissed. I was told they were in stock, so I bought them.


----------



## osiris10012 (Feb 4, 2011)

my bad insane i forgot you guys just got those

well i can tell you that i have the test fit springs and talked to them last monday and they want me to take more measurements cause they may want to drop the front another 10mm. not positive whats going on yet they may or may not change them. i am currently at a 1.6 in. drop in the front and 1.2 in the rear. with no alignment yet due to the fact that the fronts have already been changed once and maybe once more(i waited around 2 and a half months for the new front springs to be made). So with that said i don't see how they could have them in stock yet. i know they are on there site now. i will be calling them this monday again to update them on where my cruze is sitting and i will let you know if i get any updates about anything.


----------



## Ian_12 (Aug 19, 2011)

Good to hear. But pissed that company would not give indication that they are in development still.


----------



## osiris10012 (Feb 4, 2011)

well just took more measurements i am sitting between 26 1/2 in to 26 9/16 on all corners. just figured i would throw those out there so if you want to compare to your ride you could.considering the fact you want the b&g's lol. these measurements were took from the ground through the center of the wheel to the lip of the fender


----------



## Ian_12 (Aug 19, 2011)

Thanks, I may measure my stock height to compare. I emailed B&G and the company I got them from a couple days ago, and no reply yet. But did receive another email from that company the other day, not pertaining to my email!, and basically stated a few things including that if there would be a delay in shipping, it would have been noted. Soooo, if they speak the truth, it means they are released. I shall wait till Wednesday, if no springs, I will be pissed.


----------



## osiris10012 (Feb 4, 2011)

here is a pic of where mine is currently sitting. i took it today. sorry about the quality when i resized it, it make it look grainy. i don't think they will settle anymore but the front may have a tiny bit left(i doubt it though). the rear are definitely settled


----------



## DanRS (Aug 23, 2011)

Wow osiris, that looks great! I have the stock 16's on my RS, but I do think it would look better with the springs you have.


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

my car just looks so much lower than yours,but the measurements are way different


----------



## osiris10012 (Feb 4, 2011)

in person it looks alot lower. plus that pic is as straight on as possible. i took it for b&g so they could get a reference of how its sitting. if i took a pic of it from just standing straight up it would look lower.

if i remember correctly i took the following measurement with a 1/4 tank of gas, tires are at about 32 psi and there is nothing in the car. and the measurement was from the ground straight through the center of the wheel to the bottom of the fender and i measured 26 9/16(it was about the same for all 4 corners)


----------



## WhiteAndBright (Mar 4, 2013)

osiris10012 said:


> here is a pic of where mine is currently sitting. i took it today. sorry about the quality when i resized it, it make it look grainy. i don't think they will settle anymore but the front may have a tiny bit left(i doubt it though). the rear are definitely settled


I have a 12 LTZ with the 18's, do you think that with having the 18's it would fill that little gap between top of the tire and the bottom of the finder?? I am going for no gap and for the tire to sit flush with the finder well..


----------



## Lightz39 (May 14, 2012)

WhiteAndBright said:


> I have a 12 LTZ with the 18's, do you think that with having the 18's it would fill that little gap between top of the tire and the bottom of the finder?? I am going for no gap and for the tire to sit flush with the finder well..


I will let you know if it does or not in a bit. Just waiting for it to stop snowing here before I throw on my new wheels.


----------

